# monitor flickering



## lola1 (Jan 8, 2008)

my monitor keep flickering and has become inposible to use . and the monitor casing seems very hot to touch .
any help???:4-dontkno


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if its very hot, it could be getting ready to go out. Re check the power cable and make sure its not hot or the wall outlet not hot.


----------



## lola1 (Jan 8, 2008)

so it seems that my monitor need to be replaced..
that what I thought.
thank you very much for your replay.
what if the power cable is hot???


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

lola1 said:


> so it seems that my monitor need to be replaced..
> that what I thought.
> thank you very much for your replay.
> what if the power cable is hot???



if the power cable or wall outlet is hot to touch, unplug it immediately.


----------



## lola1 (Jan 8, 2008)

THANKS FOR YOUR REPLY... i DID CHANGE THE MONITOR AND EVERY THINK WORKING NOW.


----------



## babygirl3572 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Well I am glad I came upon this thread, My acer monitor has been having little flickering spells. not all over but mostly in the middle of the screen. Does this mean it is on it way out?*:sigh:


----------



## lola1 (Jan 8, 2008)

to be honest I am not sure in your case that you need to change your monitor, mine was very hot to touch , it was vey old And it may cause fire. that made me feel afraid to leave it.

try to change the screen refresh rate first (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/311403/en-us).

And increase the refresh rate of your screen.. Once you apply the changes this should fix the flickering immediately. If it doesn’t try another refresh rate.

If your monitor keeps flicking on an off, check your cable connections .

there is another cause of monitor flickering , it could be electro-magnetic interference Check to see what other high watt appliances you have on that circuit.


----------

